# Trivia 5/17



## luckytrim (May 17, 2019)

trivia 5/17
DID YOU KNOW...
The 1954 "Bravo" hydrogen bomb was the most powerful ever  detonated by the
United States, about 1,000 times bigger than the atomic bomb  dropped on
Hiroshima.


1. Can you name the boy and dog pictured on ‘Cracker Jacks’  ?
2. Edith Bolling Galt was the wife of US President Woodrow  Wilson - she was 
also the "first"  First Lady of ______ ________ descent in the  White 
House...
3. What  car's badge features a human being eaten by a  serpent?
4. What two sisters are the only pair to have both won lead  actress Oscars?
5. What is the capital of Ecuador?
6. What Sports events comprise an Iron Man competition  ?
7. What is the name for the study of the structure of the  skull to determine a person's character and mental capacity?
8. In the movie 'The Graduate' who played Mrs.  Robinson?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Tom Cruise won the 1986 Best Actor Academy Award for his role  in "The Color
of Money".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sailor Jack and Bingo
2. Native American
3. Alfa Romeo
4. Olivia de Havilland and Joan Fontaine
5. Quito
6. 2.4-mile (3.86 km) swim, a 112-mile (180.25 km) bicycle  ride and a marathon 26.22-mile (42.20 km) completed without a break (Accepted;  Swim Bike, Run)
7.  Phrenology
8. Anne Bancroft

CRAP !!
.........But Paul Newman did !  He reprised his role as "Fast"  Eddie Felson
in the sequel to "The Hustler" (1961).


----------

